# Breeding - just to reconfirm few things



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a bit confused.

I have a already paired pair of pigeons (grizzle show homer & barb) and now i want to break the pair to 

1) Grizzle homer x black homer
2) Barb x Barb

I will be pairing them seperately and will be putting them back into the main loft. Will the Grizzle homer and barb get back together again leaving there new partner


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons do mate for life you know.
KInd of makes me feel bad that you split a mated pair up to creat a new look.
Just my opinion. I'm sure others will disagree.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> I am a bit confused.
> 
> I have a already paired pair of pigeons (grizzle show homer & barb) and now i want to break the pair to
> 
> ...


More than likely, your original pair (grizzle and barb) will get back together. You're best bet would be to keep the two pairs separate.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, guess i will keep them seperated permanently.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Pigeons do mate for life you know.
> KInd of makes me feel bad that you split a mated pair up to creat a new look.
> Just my opinion. I'm sure others will disagree.



No, not at all, but perhaps even others might...

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> Thanks, guess i will keep them seperated permanently.


Make sure they are unable to see each other if there is that possibility.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I guess its very important that they dont see each other, thanks treesa for the point


----------

